# Jeans and tall boots?



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have worn my jeans, paddock boots, and half chaps, but never have I put on tall boots. It may be comfortable for you...it may not be. Try it out.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I've ridden in jeans and tall boots (mind you they were not all that great), for me it hurt a bit around my ankles, I guess where my pants would bunch up a bit. It mostly rubbed more then anything.

On the other hand, I've also ridden in jeans, half chaps, and shoes (shh!!!!! It's such a bad habbit), that doesn't bother me at all lol. It's kinda odd really.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

No, I think it looks retarded and I won't do it. Try wearing breeches underneath your jeans, then just pull your jeans off.

I can't see how it would be comfortable, either, unless your jeans are super tight, but then they wouldn't be comfortable.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey there toots -

I haven't worn jeans and tall boots together - but then again, I don't wear jeans when I ride either.

You don't have time at all, to run into the washroom and change? Could you change in the vehicle on your way to the barn?

If not, I would go with jeans and paddock boots n 1/2 chaps.

The issue with tall boots and jeans is that when you put on your tall boots - the jeans will bulk/bunch up - and make it uncomfortable for you. Tights, stay put and allow the boots to slide on and off with ease - jeans, not so much.

I can see it work if you have tight jeans and zip up tall boots - but pull on's might be an issue.


> On the other hand, I've also ridden in jeans, half chaps, and shoes (shh!!!!! It's such a bad habbit), that doesn't bother me at all lol. It's kinda odd really.


There's nothing wrong with that  Ariat actually makes running shoes you can ride it. So what  


It doesn't matter what others think about how it looks - *Go with what is comfortable for you!!!!*


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

My tall boots fit perfectly with my breeches so there is no way I could get my jeans to fit under them. When I wear jeans I wear my paddock boots and half chaps. Are you sure there is nowhere you can change really quickly?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone =D I think I'm going to stick with half chaps this time... they do seem comfier and just easier xD


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've attempted the tall boots/jeans a few times but for the most part they were uncomfortable. I always just went with paddock boots and jeans, and back when I first started riding, full chaps. (Because back than full chaps were all the rage LOL) Now adays it's usually just jeans and boots. =)


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I _always _wear jeans and tall boots. Ever since I grew out of my breeches a little while back, I've just been wearing my skinny jeans and my tall boots. It works fine for me. I have lessons after school, too, so I don't like having to worry about getting changed.
I'll probably be buying new breeches pretty quick, though. As soon as my town gets a Greenhawk in May, I'll also be getting better boots. I'm tired of looking half-assed and sloppy.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husband wears tall snake boots and jeans. They probably aren't the same as an equestrian boot but he wears wading boot gaiters underneath to keep the jeans from bunching up. Like these:








I'm a paddock boot wearer but I know he loves his snake boots.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

I wear jeans and tall dressage boots sometimes. they're just fine and comfy. what I do, to keep them from bunching is just to wrap the... flaired end around my ankle (kinda hard to describe I suppose) and then I pull my socks over that (I wear socks that go about half way to the knee, when I'm at the barn) and then slip the boots on. And they look fine too, just like breeches made out of denim basically.


----------

